# PORKY'S on Universal HD: 6/17/2008



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

On the subject of silly 80's movies for a buck Alex...

PORKY'S is coming to Universal HD (in HD of course...) on Tuesday, June 17, 2008.... repeated later that evening, and repeated again on a later date...



Universal HD said:


> *Tuesday, Jun 17*
> 10:00 PM
> TUESDAY COMEDY MOVIE
> PORKY'S (1982)
> ...


Times noted are east. (Central time zone folks can do the math )


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bula Ballbreaker in HD.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm assuming this will be edited... Does Universal HD edit their broadcasts?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Fleegle said:


> I'm assuming this will be edited... Does Universal HD edit their broadcasts?


They don't edit for content, though they started adding in commercials...I don't know if they edit for time.


----------

